# كتب و فديوهات هندسة حفر و انتاج البترول



## الذهب الأســـود (9 فبراير 2008)

مجموعة متجددة للكتب و الفديوهات التوضيحية 

للعديد من مجالات هنسة الحفر و انتاج البترول

http://www.esnips.com/web/petroleum

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ​


----------



## alikhder (18 فبراير 2008)

ألف ألف شكر لك ياأخي


----------



## رشيد الخولي (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhabbash (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب يونس (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع
هل هناك جزء خاص بسائل الحفر الضبط- اساليب المختلفة------oil Mud


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتنا الموقع


----------



## عبيد العنزي (28 فبراير 2008)

شكرااا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جبار لشكري (1 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (8 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور عيوني


----------



## الرهينه (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن حلاوي (12 مارس 2008)

شكرااا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاسد البترولي (13 مارس 2008)

شكرا يا الذهب الاسود على هالموقع
انا هالايام اكتب ريبورت عن Directional and Horizantal Drilling اذا عندك مقالات ارسلها ليي على هذا ال***** و اكون لك من الشاكرين freedom0511************* انا من طلاب جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن


----------



## محمد حمزه (14 مارس 2008)

:84: أهلا بمهندسي البترول والحفر .... وفقنا الله وإياكم :84: ​


----------



## عمر فالح حسن (15 مارس 2008)

عاشت إيدك والله يخليك


----------



## م. أبو مجاهد (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود على أحمد (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معمري (19 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## احمد العروشي (19 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله ألف خير 
وأحب أبشر اللي يبحث عن الحفر الموجه بأذن الله اعطيه الرد باليومين القادمين


----------



## علاء الحكيم (20 مارس 2008)

10000000000000000مشكور أبو الشباب


----------



## saidelsayed (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراً


----------



## ابوالقاسم (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لكل مهندس حفر (13 أبريل 2008)

merci beaucoup mon amie je rcharche ca la 2 eme fois merci


----------



## eng.elgebaly (15 أبريل 2008)

Thank you for this site


----------



## الشتاءالدافئ (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير علي ما تفعل.هل لديك كتب او فيديوهات عن EOR methodsواكون شاكر لك جدا


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## prof mido (29 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه


----------



## sm777 (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## haadi (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة كمال (11 مايو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalid_50 (20 يونيو 2008)

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير​*


----------



## عبووووودي (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 


وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبو هوغر (8 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير يا طيب


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

ألف شكر لك ياأخي


----------



## موح الجيري (2 أغسطس 2008)

انا عضو جديد احيي كل اعضاء قسم مهندسي البترول و المناجم


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امجد علي حسين (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا"
علي نجم


----------



## عمـــــــــــــــر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mmelsyed (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموقع


----------



## احمد العروشي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك 
ياريت توضح كيفية التحميل


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (29 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ووفقنى واياكم لما يحب ويرضي به الله عنا فى الدين والدنيا والاخره


----------



## mohammed-1 (2 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ع العرفى (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى ولاتحرمنا من جهودك المتميزة


----------



## hammhamm44 (11 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل وشيق للمهندسين عموما فشكرا


----------



## GeoOo (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم و نرجو المزيد


----------



## mido_shwkat (22 فبراير 2009)

محمد حمزه قال:


> :84: أهلا بمهندسي البترول والحفر .... وفقنا الله وإياكم :84: ​


 بشمهندس محمد نسال الله ان تكون بصحه جيده ...حضرتك انا فى سنه 3 بترول حضرتك عايز اخد كورسات كمبيوتر اى من الدورات هتفدنى فى الشغل


----------



## محمود سواقى (22 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر لىك ىا باشا والله مش عارف اقولك ايه


----------



## مصطفي 2008 (24 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
والله انا سعيد جدا بالتعاون ده وهي فرصه والله ياجماعه اننا نجدد حبنا لبعض في الله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Hussein AZIZ (26 فبراير 2009)

thanks a lot for your kind help


----------



## eslam soliman (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا اخى 
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eyhab oil (21 أبريل 2009)

تسلم اخي رحم الله والديك


----------



## khiro (11 مايو 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmerci


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي زودنا بافلام عت التفط


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 مايو 2009)

thank you very much my friend


----------



## belal_7133 (13 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي على الموقع ، مهندسو الحفر يجب ان يفكروا في وسائل لتقليل كمية المياه المستخدمة في الحفر ومصادر تهيأتها


----------



## khiro (18 مايو 2009)

10000000 merci merci


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخي العزيز


----------



## mondy65 (14 يونيو 2009)

10000000 shokr ya bashmohndes


----------



## amin b (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكوم وجزاكم خير العمل


----------



## alaeldeen (23 يونيو 2009)

:12:والله الف شكر ليك
وانشاء الله يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## huss77 (27 يونيو 2009)

اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك وبااااااااااااااااارك الله فــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## louhab (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الحسن (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وشكرا على هذه المعلومات اخي العزيز اذا امكن مساعدتي بالتالي 
اي معلومات متعلقه بالهندسه الكهربائيه والمهندسين الكهربائين في ما يخص مجال النفط والغاز 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
ننتظر اجابتكم علينا


----------



## رضا الحداد (8 يوليو 2009)

*باراك اللة فيكم*

ادعو جميع الخوة من المتخصصين في قسم الحفر دعم هذة الموضوع وبرغم من انها اول زيارة فاسموح لي بهذة المقترح لعرض منفعة الجميع


----------



## gandolfs (9 يوليو 2009)

:11:
السلام عليكم شكرًا أخي الكريم على هذا المجهود ولو تتكرم لنا بإنزال كتب في البترول والغاز بالفرنسية لظرورة ملحة و شكرًا جزيلًا
:84:​


----------



## PETE ENGINEER (13 يوليو 2009)

Nice web for students and engineers that dont know qhat is going on in fields


----------



## rakha (15 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك *وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rachid.m7 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

thank's


----------



## حسين محمدالعبيدي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك وبالتوفيق


----------



## wael ali almasrri (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور و ربي يضعفلك أجرك 
( أحب لله من تعلم العلم و علمه )
و ربي يوفقك


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (29 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you veryyyy muchhhhhh:1::85:


----------



## Barzan I .Ahmed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

Thanks


----------



## الــحــنــيــن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## الــحــنــيــن (31 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك وربي يوفقك


----------



## mikhaeel (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جيد جدا


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررر جزاك الله كل خير...........


----------



## سام الطائي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك...... وجزاك خيرا وفيرا​


----------



## CHEETTAH2010 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## اكرم الحطاب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا حبيبي دايم دوووووووم


----------



## mehdi09 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سام الطائي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي 
على هذي المساهمة العلمية القيمة​


----------



## عدنان العبيدي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووور اخي


----------



## جمال الأيمان (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي ، احتاج معلومات عن الماء المستخدم في الحقن في ابار النفط ولكم الشكر 
[email protected]


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------

